# الاستشهاد رفيق المسيحية ...!!!



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*لم تعرف البشرية فى كل تاريخها الطويل شهداءَ كشهداء المسيحية . ولا تعذ يباً كالذى ناله الذين التصقوا باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح له المجد .
وما عرفت صليبا كصليب حمله السيد المسيح له المجد ثم حمله المسيحيون من بعده طول الحياة .
فالمسيحيون فى عصور عديدة " تجربوا فى هُزء وجلد ثم فى قيود أيضا وحبس . رُجموا نُشروا جُربوا ماتوا قتلاً بالسيف طافوا فى جلود غنم وجلود معزى معتازين مذُلين ، وهم لم يكن العالم مستحقاً لهم " ( عبرانيين 11 : 36 – 38 )
شهداؤنا تعدادهم لا يُحصى وحماستهم وشجاعتهم وإيمانهم لا يوصف ، وفرحهم بإلاستشهاد لا ُيقدر ، كانوا يعانقون الموت فى بهجة أذهلت معذبيهم ومضطهديهم حتى إنبهر نيرون ودومتيان من هؤلاء المسيحيين الذين يقابلون العذاب بالابتسام ... يشجعهم الكتاب المقدس " لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد وبعد ذلك ليس لهم ما يفعلون اكثر . بل أريكم ممن تخافون ، خافوا من الذى بعدما يقتل له سلطان أن يلقى في جهنم ، نعم أقول لكم من هذا خافوا " ( لوقا 12 : 4 ،5 ).
الذين يقرأون التاريخ بإمعان فيحيون مع هؤلاء الشهداء فى أفكارهم ويُحلقون معهم فى سمائهم ، يُدركون ذلك التيار الجارف فى مشاعر الحب والاخلاص لمسيحهم .


قيل عن القديس إندراوس الرسول مثلاً إن بعد ما صلبوه حدثت زلزلة عظيمة فهرب صالبوه ، وجاء المسيحيون لينزلوه عن الصليب . أما هو فعانق الصليب قائلاً إتركونى فشهوة قلبى أن أصلب كسيدى ، حقاً قال القديس بولس الرسول " اخرون عُذبوا ولم يقبلوا النجاة لكى ينالوا قيامة أفضل " ( عبرانيين 11 : 35 ) وإمتلأت الارض من دماء القديسين ، حتى إن القديس يوحنا الحبيب اللاهوتى رأى هؤلاء الأشرار القاتلين سكرى من دم القديسين ومن دم شهداء يسوع فتعجب تعجباً عظيماً ( رؤ 17 : 6 ) 

مصر الشهداء 

وكنيستنا القبطية فى مصر ، أكثر من كل كنيسة فى العالم تُدعى أم الشهداء فقد أرسلت فى كل عصورها للسماء عديداً من الشهداء ، من عصر الامبراطورية الرومانية الوثنية إلى يومنا هذا . حتى قيل إن الايمان بالسيد المسيح إنحدرالينا عائماً على بحر من الدماء وسجل الدفنار والسنكسار شهيداً أو أكثر نعيد لذكراه فى كل يوم . فيقف الكاهن القبطى فى كل كنيسة مصرية على سطح الارض ويقرأ: فى هذا اليوم تعيد الكنيسة بعيد إستشهاد القديس " فلان " 
وها اليوم ونحن على مشارف القرن الواحد والعشرين وبعدما تقدم الإنسان فى كل مكان وتَفَتَح قلبه وعقله لقبول الآخر ، وبات الإنسان يفخر بتحضره وبسلطة القانون وبحبه السلام ، وإحترام أدمية الانسان نُعيد بإستشهاد واحد وعشرون شهيداً ، وتعذيب مئات البشر رجالاً ونساءً شباباً وعذارى وأطفال .
الإستشهاد ليس بعيداً عنا 


ليس بعيداً عنا هذا الاستشهاد فنحن أبناء الشهداء وقد كان الاستشهاد ولازال شهوة قلوبنا ، وقديماً طلبوا منا إما أن نترك إيماننا أو ندفع الجزية أو نُقتل شهداء ، ولم نئَن أو نحزن بل ذهبنا إلى ساحات الإستشهاد بأقدامنا وبقلوبنا ، وسالت دماء المسيحيين وملأت الأرض0 وإرتفعت أرواح أجدادنا وملأت السماء .
ولكن عجباً فقد سجل الإنجيل المقدس فى سفر الرؤيا " أن نفوس الذين قتلوا .. صرخوا بصوت عظيم قائلين حتى متى أيها السيد القدوس والحق لا تقضى وتنتقم لدمائنا من الساكنين على الارض "( رؤ 6 : 10 ) 
هذا الاستشهاد كان ولا يزال شهوة قلوبنا . فقد ذهب أبناء الكنيسة يوماً يعترفون باسم السيد المسيح أمام الأباطرة والولاة الذين قادوا التعذيب والقتل وقالوا لهم " إننا مسيحيون إننا مسيحيون " وإستشهدوا بفرح .
وسجل التاريخ عن الاسقف العظيم الأنبا فام أنه لبس أفخر ثيابه وذهب إلى ساحة الاستشهاد وقال لهم هو يوم فرحى ، وإشتهر قول شهداء المسيحية فى مصر حينما قالوا لقاتليهم " إضرموا النيران ونحن نعلمكم كيف يكون الإستشهاد " ولكن اليوم إذا سمعتم أصواتنا تصرخ : لماذا التعذيب والقتل ؟ لماذا التخريب والنهب ؟ لماذا الإثم والشر ؟ ذلك لأنكم تقولون اليوم عن أنفسكم أنكم محبوا السلام ،الذين قتلونا قديماً كانوا يفخرون بالسلطة والعنجهية ، ويفتخرون بالظلم والاثم،أما أنتم فلستم كذلك ، ظننا أننا نرى فيكم حب السلام حب العدل كما تقولون​*
منقووول


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 نوفمبر 2010)

> هذا  الاستشهاد كان ولا يزال شهوة قلوبنا . فقد ذهب أبناء الكنيسة يوماً  يعترفون باسم السيد المسيح أمام الأباطرة والولاة الذين قادوا التعذيب  والقتل وقالوا لهم " إننا مسيحيون إننا مسيحيون " وإستشهدوا بفرح .


*ميرسى يا تاسونى موضوع حلو خاااااااالص
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2010)

> *وكنيستنا القبطية فى مصر ، أكثر من كل كنيسة فى العالم تُدعى أم الشهداء فقد أرسلت فى كل عصورها للسماء عديداً من الشهداء ، من عصر الامبراطورية الرومانية الوثنية إلى يومنا هذا . حتى قيل إن الايمان بالسيد المسيح إنحدرالينا عائماً على بحر من الدماء وسجل الدفنار والسنكسار شهيداً أو أكثر نعيد لذكراه فى كل يوم . فيقف الكاهن القبطى فى كل كنيسة مصرية على سطح الارض ويقرأ: فى هذا اليوم تعيد الكنيسة بعيد إستشهاد القديس " فلان "*



أختى الغاليه دونا
 الأستشها د يرتبط بالحب( *محبة المسيح* )
و احتمال الألم من أجل المسيح .. ونجد *فى قصه الثلاث فلاحين ( القديسين )*
تأكيدا لهذا ..( كميثال فقط ) أذ بعد أن أستشهدوا أهل قريتهم . وتلمت السيوف أصروا على
أن يستشهدوا بالفأس ...
ما أجمل المسيحيه . وما أجمل الأستشهاد . أنه أكليل جميل .


شكرا لموضوعكم المناسب جدا لما نعيشه هذه الأيام
والمميــز
مره فى نجع حمادى ومره أخرى بالعراق . وماذا بعد ذلك !!!
لست أدرى
ربنا يكون معكم أختى الغاليه وكل شعب يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ولا تظن أنك وحيدًا في دروب الألم بل تذكر أن المسيح رفيق دربك، وهو يتألم لألمك، لأنه الفادي والمخلص 
الرب يرحم جميع شهداء الكنيسة
بارك الله فيك اختي موضوع راائع​


----------



## أرزنا (6 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام المسيح

رحم الله الشهداء ورزقنا شفاعتهم


----------



## grges monir (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*نَحْنُ أَنْفُسَنَا نَفْتَخِرُ بِكُمْ فِي كَنَائِسِ اللهِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ صَبْرِكُمْ وَإِيمَانِكُمْ فِي جَمِيعِ اضْطِهَادَاتِكُمْ وَالضِّيقَاتِ الَّتِي تَحْتَمِلُونَهَا، بَيِّنَةً عَلَى قَضَاءِ اللهِ الْعَادِلِ، أَنَّكُمْ تُؤَهَّلُونَ لِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ الَّذِي لأَجْلِهِ تَتَأَلَّمُونَ أَيْضًا" (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل تسالونيكي 1: 4، 5)
ساعة الموت مرهوبة وهى تاتى على الانسان مثل الفخ حيتئذ يلحق النفس ندم عظيم وتقول كيف جازت ايامى وانا مشغول بالاعمال الفارغة التى لا منفعة منها؟ + + + الانبا ابرأم
موضوع  مميز دونا مرتبط بما  نمر بة من ظروف الان

*


----------



## فرايم حبيب (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مصر الشهداء 

وكنيستنا القبطية فى مصر ، أكثر من كل كنيسة فى العالم تُدعى أم الشهداء فقد أرسلت فى كل عصورها للسماء عديداً من الشهداء ، من عصر الامبراطورية الرومانية الوثنية إلى يومنا هذا . حتى قيل إن الايمان بالسيد المسيح إنحدرالينا عائماً على بحر من الدماء وسجل الدفنار والسنكسار شهيداً أو أكثر نعيد لذكراه فى كل يوم . فيقف الكاهن القبطى فى كل كنيسة مصرية على سطح الارض ويقرأ: فى هذا اليوم تعيد الكنيسة بعيد إستشهاد القديس " فلان " 
وها اليوم ونحن على مشارف القرن الواحد والعشرين وبعدما تقدم الإنسان فى كل مكان وتَفَتَح قلبه وعقله لقبول الآخر ، وبات الإنسان يفخر بتحضره وبسلطة القانون وبحبه السلام ، وإحترام أدمية الانسان نُعيد بإستشهاد واحد وعشرون شهيداً ، وتعذيب مئات البشر رجالاً ونساءً شباباً وعذارى وأطفال .
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> وسجل التاريخ عن الاسقف العظيم الأنبا فام أنه لبس أفخر ثيابه وذهب إلى ساحة الاستشهاد وقال لهم هو يوم فرحى ، وإشتهر قول شهداء المسيحية فى مصر حينما قالوا لقاتليهم " إضرموا النيران ونحن نعلمكم كيف يكون الإستشهاد " ولكن اليوم إذا سمعتم أصواتنا تصرخ : لماذا التعذيب والقتل ؟ لماذا التخريب والنهب ؟ لماذا الإثم والشر ؟ ذلك لأنكم تقولون اليوم عن أنفسكم أنكم محبوا السلام ،الذين قتلونا قديماً كانوا يفخرون بالسلطة والعنجهية ، ويفتخرون بالظلم والاثم،أما أنتم فلستم كذلك ، ظننا أننا نرى فيكم حب السلام حب العدل كما تقولون


ربنا يكون معكم يا غالية...

تأكدي ان تألم عضو واحد في الجسم فكل الاعضاء تتألم...


----------



## zezza (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بيعجبنى اوى التعبير اللى بيقول ان بذرة الكنيسة المسيحية ارتوت بدماء شهدائها 
يا بخت اللى قدموا حياتهم للمسيح و اللى ربنا اختارهم للشهادة 
شكرا دونا على الموضوع الجميل ربنا يباركك
بركة و شفاعة  الشهداء تكون مع جميعنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *ميرسى يا تاسونى موضوع حلو خاااااااالص
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*



*ويباركك يا ابو تربووو:94:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> أختى الغاليه دونا
> الأستشها د يرتبط بالحب( *محبة المسيح* )
> و احتمال الألم من أجل المسيح .. ونجد *فى قصه الثلاث فلاحين ( القديسين )*
> تأكيدا لهذا ..( كميثال فقط ) أذ بعد أن أستشهدوا أهل قريتهم . وتلمت السيوف أصروا على
> ...



*نعمه كبيره الاستشهاد على اسم المسيح 
اشكرك ع المرور الغالى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2010)

كلدانية قال:


> ولا تظن أنك وحيدًا في دروب الألم بل تذكر أن المسيح رفيق دربك، وهو يتألم لألمك، لأنه الفادي والمخلص
> الرب يرحم جميع شهداء الكنيسة
> بارك الله فيك اختي موضوع راائع​



*امين يا رب
نورتى يا غاليه :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2010)

أرزنا قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> رحم الله الشهداء ورزقنا شفاعتهم



*امين يا رب ارحمهم
شكرا لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *نَحْنُ أَنْفُسَنَا نَفْتَخِرُ بِكُمْ فِي كَنَائِسِ اللهِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ صَبْرِكُمْ وَإِيمَانِكُمْ فِي جَمِيعِ اضْطِهَادَاتِكُمْ وَالضِّيقَاتِ الَّتِي تَحْتَمِلُونَهَا، بَيِّنَةً عَلَى قَضَاءِ اللهِ الْعَادِلِ، أَنَّكُمْ تُؤَهَّلُونَ لِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ الَّذِي لأَجْلِهِ تَتَأَلَّمُونَ أَيْضًا" (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل تسالونيكي 1: 4، 5)
> ساعة الموت مرهوبة وهى تاتى على الانسان مثل الفخ حيتئذ يلحق النفس ندم عظيم وتقول كيف جازت ايامى وانا مشغول بالاعمال الفارغة التى لا منفعة منها؟ + + + الانبا ابرأم
> موضوع  مميز دونا مرتبط بما  نمر بة من ظروف الان
> 
> *



*اكيييد نورت الموضوع بمرورك عليه 
ربنا يباركك ويكون معاك :94:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2010)

فرايم حبيب قال:


> مصر الشهداء
> 
> وكنيستنا القبطية فى مصر ، أكثر من كل كنيسة فى العالم تُدعى أم الشهداء فقد أرسلت فى كل عصورها للسماء عديداً من الشهداء ، من عصر الامبراطورية الرومانية الوثنية إلى يومنا هذا . حتى قيل إن الايمان بالسيد المسيح إنحدرالينا عائماً على بحر من الدماء وسجل الدفنار والسنكسار شهيداً أو أكثر نعيد لذكراه فى كل يوم . فيقف الكاهن القبطى فى كل كنيسة مصرية على سطح الارض ويقرأ: فى هذا اليوم تعيد الكنيسة بعيد إستشهاد القديس " فلان "
> وها اليوم ونحن على مشارف القرن الواحد والعشرين وبعدما تقدم الإنسان فى كل مكان وتَفَتَح قلبه وعقله لقبول الآخر ، وبات الإنسان يفخر بتحضره وبسلطة القانون وبحبه السلام ، وإحترام أدمية الانسان نُعيد بإستشهاد واحد وعشرون شهيداً ، وتعذيب مئات البشر رجالاً ونساءً شباباً وعذارى وأطفال .
> شكرا على الموضوع



*شكرا على مرورك ومشاركتك
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ربنا يكون معكم يا غالية...
> 
> تأكدي ان تألم عضو واحد في الجسم فكل الاعضاء تتألم...



*بالتأكيد كلنا اعضاء فى جسد واحد
ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليك يا اخى الغالى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2010)

zezza قال:


> بيعجبنى اوى التعبير اللى بيقول ان بذرة الكنيسة المسيحية ارتوت بدماء شهدائها
> يا بخت اللى قدموا حياتهم للمسيح و اللى ربنا اختارهم للشهادة
> شكرا دونا على الموضوع الجميل ربنا يباركك
> بركة و شفاعة  الشهداء تكون مع جميعنا



*طبعا يا بخنهم يا زيزا دول اخدوا بركه كبيره بيتمناها كل مسيحى
مرررسى يا قمر على مشاركتك الجميله
ربنا معاكى*


----------

